# African Dwarf croc for sale



## coolcroc (Jul 8, 2008)

I did try and add this to the classified bit but it wouldn't let me!


I have a male semi adult African Dwarf croc for sale. 

DWAL only not pic hunters or dreamers please.

£400, delivery is possible UK only

07989473854


----------

